# Murray or Green?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well these are 2 free agent guards that I would expect the Wolves to pursue. Ronald "Flip" Murray of the Sonics or Willie Green of the Sixers. They both are good guards that would blosom if given time. Now with sprewell gone and the Wolves likely to pick a Forward or center, which guy do you choose? They both can play both guard positions. Green has a natural touch for scoring and ball handling while Murray is a good scorer and can play pretty good defense. 

I personally go with Murray. We all remember when we played the Sonics 2 years ago with an injuried Allen and Murray hit the winning basket against us.... Right?

Your thoughts?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Nice thread sheefo. 



I like Flip Murray as the better player, and since Casey is coaching the T'Wolves now, they'd both be familiar with each other.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Gerald Wallace and Devin Brown are a couple other guys I'd be interested in, preferably Wallace. But out of these two, I'd lean towards Green. Why? Don't ask me, I don't know. The main guy I want in free agency is Wallace. He absolutely dominated the last few minutes when we played in Charlotte this year. I'd love to see the MLE split between him and Griffin.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The cahances are that Wallace resigns with the Bobcats, plus he is more of a small forward. Devin Brown would be a good pick up but I think he is too much of a homer to sign any where other than San Antonio. Well socco, Brown, Green, or Murray???


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Maybe Ronald Murray, maybe we need a Flip. And if he's no good he can get the Flip out of here.

I guess if we're fishing the minimum pool we should look for a combo-guard scorer and penetrator... he'll probably be short and not very savvy. Troy Hudson with more driving (straight from being mostly unwanted), I guess. We've got a heady player in Hoiberg, a lanky defender in Hassell, Madsen, and our share of pure (if limited) PGs for the minimum.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm still not gonna give up on Wallace, mostly because of how bad I want him on this team. But out of those 3 I'd lean towards Green. Again, I'm not really sure why I'd take him over Murray, just a gut feeling I guess. :whoknows:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Gerald Wallace signed an extension with the Bobcats before this past season.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Flip Murray


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Gerald Wallace signed an extension with the Bobcats before this past season.


You sure? I know they wanted to sign him to an extension, and when I looked around the best I could find is a bunch of things saying they hope to sign him to an extension "today", that was the last day they could do it. I didn't find anything saying that they did sign the extension, and all the usual places I look to find a players contract say that he didn't sign an extension. :whoknows:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

socco said:


> You sure? I know they wanted to sign him to an extension, and when I looked around the best I could find is a bunch of things saying they hope to sign him to an extension "today", that was the last day they could do it. I didn't find anything saying that they did sign the extension, and all the usual places I look to find a players contract say that he didn't sign an extension. :whoknows:


 I'm doing some research of my own. I could have swore that I remember seeing him and Primoz Brezec signed extensions.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I believe it was Primo that had that huge extension... I think they were talking about an extension but never happened. I will ask some bobcats fans though and get back to it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Apparently, I must have been smoking crack, because I don't see anything about Gerald Wallace signing an extension. 



Now that we got that out of the way, yes, Minnesota definitely needs to try and get someone like this. I like his game.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't know. I think we could get an athletic sf in the draft. We could pick up an athletic pf in free agency like a Chris Anderson... I still go with Murray. Even though both guys can score in bunches, Murray takes it to the hole and is just so good at penetration. Willie Green can straight up hit that mid range jumper. Also both are good choices and wouldn't be disappointed with either, I would go with Murray.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I would go with Flip. He's a slasher and when he gets on a roll, he's unbelievable. He didn't play very much this past season, so he could come in next year with something to prove. I'm sure if Casey wants him, we'll get him. Too bad we can't get Ray Ray. I don't know much about Green.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Truly both guys are good they just need playing time. I do think they both could beat out Hassell for the starting job. They are better overall talents. It would be interesting.


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

I've been wanting either of these guys or Devin Brown as I have discussed many times with socco. In terms of money, Green will be cheaper because he is less proven. Murray did have that stretch where he averaged 20ppg over 11 games when Allen was injured, but hasn't had the chance to prove himself since because of depth and injuries. If they do indeed splt up the MLE in the new CBA like there is talk of (two portions of 3.9 mil and 1.5mil), it'd probably be easier to lure Green and keep Griffin with the 3.9million. I'd take either guy at this point, we need an athletic slasher.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Ronaldo Murray.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I do believe the guy we end up with will be Green because Murray will draw a lot more interest. He will also be more expensive. There will probably be a team that goes out there and gives him the MLE for 3 years... I would think Toronto or the Clippers if they do not get Simmons back.


----------

